# Chicken gizzards...



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

LOL! What a funny boy. Gizzards seem kind of rubbery when I've fed them to the dogs so maybe it's the texture that makes him think it's a toy.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Tinkerbell just eats them down so not sure about the playing thing. lol I give her 2-3 at each dinner and I freeze the extras in baggies with 2-3 in each. That way I can just grab out a baggie and have dinner for her.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

He figured out with the 2nd one that they aren't toys and now he gobbles them right up. =)


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Tinkerbell loves if I miss some chicken livers in with them also. I don't boil the gizzards or livers I toss them in a frying pan with just enough water to steam them and then brown them a bit after the water is gone.


----------



## dc_glidden (Jul 14, 2010)

why not just give them raw?

your dog wont get Salmonella poisoning.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I didn't give them raw because he has a habit of playing with his food and we have kids in our home with comprimised immune systems. He may not get salmonella poisening, but they might.


----------

